# 12 Days of Christmas Entry 2013 - THE PRIZE LIST



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*PLEASE DO NOT ENTER IN THIS THREAD A NEW THREAD WILL BE CREATED at the end of November ....... *

Hi Guys,

This is the time you have all been waiting for The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways!

I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have.

DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD you can enter on this thread ENTER HERE 

So.... Here they are: 
(Main winner and a bonus prize winner everyday )

DW MASSIVE XMAS GIVEAWAY

*NEW THIS YEAR - PRE-GIVEAWAY * This will take place on the 6th of Dec ........

2 x Artdeshine Octagon KIT's

1x Smart wheels
G101
Fallout remover
Glass clear
Bio Brisk
fresh & cool liquid air fresheners 
finish
tango
highstyle
acti mouse (all 500ml) - Donated By Ottostein

*DAY1*

Muc-Off Christmas Bundle:

Car care essential kit +Miracle Shine +Glass Cleaner +Detailing Brush: 
+SPLIT SECOND DETAILER WAX 1ltr

+ artdeshine Octagon Kit

+Black Magic Detail full sample kit Worth £145

Sponsored by MUC OFF and Artdeshine


























*Bonus Prize*

Bullet Polish boxed Mini Kit
Sponsored by Bullet Polish










DAY 2
AUTOBRITE 
Our new DB1 Detailing bag packed with 10 bottles of your favourite products

DB1 Detailing Bag
Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner - 500ml
Purple Rain 2.0 Decon Remover - 500ml
Just The Tonic Tar Remover - 500ml
Fine Cleaner Clay - 200g
Berry Blast Quick Detailer/Clay Lube - 500ml
Banana Gloss PH Neutral Shampoo - 500ml
Cherry Glaze AIO Polish - 500ml
Addiction Carnauba Paste Wax
Project 32 Spray Sealant - 500ml
Tyregloss - 500ml
FreshScent x 2
Trim & Tyre Gel -500ml
Tri Foam Applicator x 1
Foam Wax Applicator
Tyre applicator
Microfibre Polish Applicator
Quality Detailing Brush
Mr Grey Plush Towels

And Artdeshine Octagon Kit

Sponsored by AUTOBRITE DIRECT and artdeshine


















*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox
Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 3

Polished Bliss Package 
Rupes LHR 15ES BigFoot Random Orbital Polisher Deluxe Kit,
PB Paint Thickness Gauge 
Brinkmann Dual Xenon Spotlight (as one prize)

Sponsored by Polished Bliss










*Bonus Prize*
Bullet Polish boxed Mini Kit

Sponsored by Bullet Polish

DAY 4

Win the entire G3 Pro range worth over £100! Includes:
G3 Detox Shampoo [500ml]
G3 Scratch Remover Paste [150ml]
G3 Scratch Remover Liquid [500ml]
G3 Paint Renovator [500ml]
G3 Resin Superwax [500ml]
G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax [200g]
G3 Turbo Detailer [500ml]
G3 Clay Bar[100g]
G3 Applicator Waffle Pads [2 Pack]

+

CarPro luxury bag with all products line samples , wool wash mitt and microfibers

Sponsored by G3 PRO and CARPRO



















*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox
Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 5 
Swissvax Paint Protection kit (full kit including wax)

Artdeshine Octagon Formula are consist of a exclusive hand made hard board shell pack.
Inside contains a series of car paint coating of ArtdeRaven- Quartz Artdeekeegan - Phps Hmosh and ArtdeSpiros Silica coat as a combination of matrix. 
The Matrix sign is to give the clear coat more in depth gloss, crispy sharp and extra durability for winter and summer.

Apart of these, its come with artdewheel - dirt resist, artdeglass- water repel and artdeparadise- water base panel wipe.

Underneath the the tray, comes along with suede cloth. applicator block and Wax applicator.

+

Nanolex Ultra Paint & Alloy Bundle

+ 
Eco touch Exterior Kit

Sponsored by Swissvax and Artdeshine and Nanolex and Eco Touch 



























*Bonus Prize*
Bullet Polish boxed Mini Kit

Sponsored by Bullet Polish

DAY 6
Autoglyms High Definition Wax Kit 
and Collection Perfect Bodywork & Wheels

+
4Nano Goody Pack
Snow Xtreme ,Rim Protect
Ex & Interior Care,Clear Vision 30ml ,Glass Shine

Sponsored by Autoglym and 4NANO










*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox
Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 7
DODO Juice 
1x Supernatural Hybrid 100ml [2012 best wax and best sealant]
1x Born to be Mild [2010, 2011 & 2012 best wash]
1x Ferrous Dueller 500ml
1x Nutt Plug
1x Dodo Juice Bottle Opener Keyring
2x tickets for Waxstock 2014

+
Serious Performance 
premium kit and a towel bundle from our Uber range

Sponsored by DODO JUICE and SERIOUS PERFORMANCE



















*Bonus Prize*

Bullet Polish boxed Mini Kit
Sponsored by Bullet Polish

DAY 8 
Obsession ONE off Wax
Christmas scent in red in special Pot

+

$100 gift certificate to Autogeek.net!

+
ValetPRO Complete Wheel Kit
1 x 500ml Dragons Breath
1 x 500ml Bilberry Wheel cleaner
1 x 1L Blue gel Wheel Cleaner
1 x 1L VP trigger bottle
1 x Chemical resistant trigger
1x long reach wheel brush
1 x Chemical resistant wheel brush black handle.

Sponsored by Obsession Wax and AUTOGEEK and VALET PRO




























*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox

Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 9 
The Meguiar's DA Microfibre Correction System The system is now available in two different size kits;
DA Microfibre Correction System 5" Starter Kit contains;

2 x DA Microfibre Cutting Discs. (DMC5)
2 x DA Microfibre Finishing Discs. (DMF5)
1 x W67DA Backing Plate (5/16").
1 x 473ml DA Microfibre Correction Compound. (D30016)
1 x 473ml DA Microfibre Finishing Wax. (D30116)
1 x Meguiar's Apron

Roll up and Shine Goody Pack 
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Sealant 100ml
Dodo Juice Supernatural Buffing Cloths x 2
Gtechniq G-Wash 250ml
Chemical Guys Fatty Orange Super Plush DryingTowel

Sponsored by Meguiars UK + Roll up and shine










Sponsored by

*Bonus Prize*

Bullet Polish boxed Mini Kit

Sponsored by Bullet Polish

DAY 10 

ZAINO bundle 
+
Chemical Guys Complete Wash Kit 
+
Artdeshine Octagon Formula KIT

+ Waxybox

Sponsored by Chemical Guys and ZainoEurope and Waxybox and Artdeshine



















*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox

Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 11 . 
Obi -Dan Karnubi
1 pot of Chocwork Orange + 200ml Prototype Wax of Winners choice( colour/scent)

+ 
Gtechniq 
£100 gift voucher
+
Britemax Vantage Prep, Seal and Wax kit as seen here 
Plus we will chuck in a set of 4oz metal twins and a 24oz bottle of Iron Max.

Sponsored by Gtechniq and Obi - Dan Karnubi and I4 Detailing



















*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox

Sponsored by waxybox

DAY 12
Auto Finesse

1 years Supply of Auto Finesse Products !

+
Artdeshine Octagon KIT

Sponsored byAuto Finesse and Artdeshine



















*Bonus Prize*

Waxybox
Sponsored by waxybox

*Bonus Prize*

Artdeshine Octagon KIT

Sponsored by artdeshine

*New Years Giveaway *

*Prize 1 *

Dr Leather Wipes ( 150) or Dr Leather Advanced Leather Cleaner
Sponsored by Dr Leather










*Prize 2*
2 x Dr Beasleys Products and 2 x DD detailing Products 
Sponsored by BearsWax Factory










*Prize 3*

Waxybox +artdeshine Kit 
Sponsored by waxybox and artdeshine










*Prize 4*
Waxybox +artdeshine Kit 
Sponsored by waxybox and artdeshine

*Prize 5*

Waxybox + artdeshine Kit + Dooka Wash Pad set 
Sponsored by waxybox and artdeshine and Dooka

So there you have it a great chance to win loads of prizes !!!!!!!!

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and Sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - And The New Year Giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( Days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

All that remains is for me and John to wish you all the best of luck!

DWC


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW! There are some amazing prizes in there. Good luck everyone.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

And I thought last years were great! What a stunning lot of prizes. Big thanks to all those involved and their tremendous generosity.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

BIG WOW! that list is great. Good Luck to all DW members!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

What a list of prizes ! CAN NOT WAIT !


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

A fantastic list of stuff. Well done DW.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Epic prizes 

Shame I never win competitions :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I think we can all agree that the DW sponsers have surpassed themselves once again this year with some awesome prizes :thumb:

best of luck everyone


----------



## TuscanDan (Sep 14, 2013)

This looks amazing. Great prizes!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Christmas will be coming early for a lucky few!
Thanks to all the supporters for their generosity.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Some serious prizes to be won. Hats of to all who donated.


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. Many generous. So prize. Will enter.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Serious prizes, Can't wait. Fingers crossed when the entrys open.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck everyone, this will be my first time with this but even if i don't win anything it's great that as a website, DW organises this for us members.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Thanks to all the traders who donated prizes! Very generous! :thumb:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing to say but..a BIG thank you!!.
Thats fanatstic.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a massive thank you to all the sponsers

generosity way beyond what i was expecting,some amazing prizes :doublesho

thank you all of you:thumb:

thanks to the mods as well for running the comp etc

long may dw continue to grow,and continue in a friendly manner

good luck to everyone


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

What a fantastic list of prizes and such great generosity from the sponsors who've donated prizes. Well done DW, there's going to be some very happy members Ina fe weeks time


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, looks like a great giveaway. Win, Win, Win imo.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Utterly fantastic prizes - the sponsors have surpassed themselves this year! :doublesho Thanks to all involved.:thumb:


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Some fantastic prizes there. Good luck every one.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I want to win something. Lowly mods should be allowed to enter 

6 years on DW and never once have I won a thing!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome prizes, good look to all.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

WoW!! That definitely tops last year, big thanks you to all the sponsors.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a fantastic amount of gifts. There really is ££££ being given away. Big thanks from me. Fingers crossed i get something this year


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome! Hope I finally win something for a change.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow..!!
Wouldnt mind getting my hands on any one of those prizes 
Hopefully this year, and best of luck to all DW entrants.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I want to win something. Lowly mods should be allowed to enter
> 
> 6 years on DW and never once have I won a thing!


Five years for me and never won a thing  Hopefully this is the year


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

What an amazing list of prizes. Hats off to all the sponsors. 

Well done to everyone involved in making this happen.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic support as usual. The best giveaway in the last 6 years that I have been a member


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I want to win something. Lowly mods should be allowed to enter
> 
> 6 years on DW and never once have I won a thing!


quit moaning Stuart


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow there are some fantastic prizes available - hats off to everyone involved in arranging this!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats a better line up of prizes than those usually announced on The Gadget Show !!!

Kudos to the organisers /suppliers


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

But Bill (whizzer) please stop wishing your life away - it should be the Xmas *2013* 
not 2014 prize list...

Many thanks to all the prize donors - you always come up trumps :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

So very kind of all who donate the gifts.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a amazing prize list. Sorry to ask but as I missed it last year what do you have to do to enter?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Really nice prizes !
A big thanks to DW and to supporters 
Ps . I hope that I'll win this year


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing prizes, thanks to the sponsors and dw for the competition.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Some nice prizes there :argie: thank you to the sponsors and DW for this


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Massive thanks to all supporters. Great prizes there!!!!


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking forward

Thanks DW and sponsors for such great opportunity :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome work sponsors! Money is still tight for most so to stump up prizes like this is a remarkable effort by all. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very generous of the sponsors, well done DW staff.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic!

Credit to the supporters and DW for running the competition!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great prizes.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Some awesome prizes I hope I win something this time


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Prizes look amazing. It's good to see the sponsors making a massive effort. Good luck people


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Some great prize to be won and some very generous sponsors :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Absolutely amazing, and 'lump-in-throat' time, for all the huge generosity given by ALL the suppliers.....none off them HAD to, but they DID.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow, awesome effort from all concerned. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Some superb prizes up fir grabs this year.

May I just say a big thank you to those who donated prizes and a massive good luck to all who enter. 

I know I will be entering everyday.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

People are so kind here.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome contest to add more hope and cheer to the Holiday!
Thanks to the company's who donated!
Beats socks and underwear!


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Wow! What a spectacular array of prizes. Well done to all the folks who donated these fine products, and to all the guys behind the scenes.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

A wonderful gesture from the sponsors in these tough times and what a great place this forum is.

A big thumbs up from the newbie


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

wow i'm stoked for this!

thank's to the donating sponsors, and to all the companies/sponsors that i have dealt with this year for all their hard work and the companies i'm yet to use! brilliant community


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Pukka list that , well in :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

A pleasurable mix of some fantastic prize's.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> That is a amazing prize list. Sorry to ask but as I missed it last year what do you have to do to enter?


Was wondering the same thing myself ? 

Mike


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

All will be revealed on 30th. 

Nothing tricky at all.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW some great prizes here


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That's a hell of a list of prizes, it seems to get bigger and better each year :doublesho

Thanks to all the fantastic sponsors who have donated, your generosity is outstanding - especially during hard times :thumb:

Now all I have to do is prepare for yet another year of disappointment :wall:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow im looking forward to this, there is some great stuff there


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd also like to thank all those donating such great prizes, also to those giving their time to arrange the competition. It just shows what great community detailing world really is.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Bill, thats an epic list! 

PM incoming your way


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow the prizes look great, don't care if I don't win anything but would love to still. Big thanks to all prize givers. Its what makes this community so good to be part of.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*What can i say But ...*

*WOW*

*Thanks to all the Sponsors and DW for organising another awesome giveaway.*


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill take day 3 please 

a years supply from AF? crikey! some brilliant prizes

another good year by the looks of it, wlel done to DW and all the traders


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very impressive prize list 

Thanks to all that have provided the prizes :thumb


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Incredible line up of prizes. Thanks to all the sponsors and Dw staff for organizing this.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Echo everybodies Thoughts Fantastic Prizes from the traders/Sponsors etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another Prize added 

1x Smart wheels
G101
Fallout remover
Glass clear
Bio Brisk
fresh & cool liquid air fresheners 
finish
tango
highstyle
acti mouse (all 500ml) - Donated By Ottostein


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fantastic list of prizes there. Well done to all the great traders who supported the competition!


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

What a epic list of prizes!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> All will be revealed on 30th.
> 
> Nothing tricky at all.


^ you gotta write in no less than 30 words why you should be allowed to enter.....

......whilst standing on your head and singing a Christmas Carol of your choice :thumb:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

how exciting, this is going to make certain peoples christmas all the more...Shiney!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The prizes just get better and better each year. Well done DW!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just to echo what everyone else has said, well done DW and all the traders who donated prizes :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow!


So generous, it's nice that the traders and supporters do this for all fellow members


A forum like no other

We'll done detailing world!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad to be part of such a generous forum. Well done DW, manufacturers and traders, hats off to you.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing prize list. Well done to all the sponsers.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow that's an amazing list of product's!  A lot of very generous donations there


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, nothing changes with this community, still extremely strong/friendly and very very generous.

Good luck all


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Real generosity shown by the DW sponsors!

I hope the DW sponsors get some appreciation back from us all for this generosity, they deserve it for sure!

I'm another that always enters and never wins except a couple of years ago I was helping raise some money for a wildlife fund and managed to win first prize!!! it was only a stuffed Lion from the Born free organisation but that was brilliant because the money went where it was intended to for the welfare of the animals and not all on expensive prizes, I was chuffed and that stuffed lion has pride of place in my front room even now, so I can't say I never win anything any more 

I'd love to win one of the DW prizes but in a way I already have just by finding this forum and getting to know a few of the members especially one of whom hasn't been around for a few weeks (Adam) KEMPE, if anyone speaks to him please pass on my best wishes, I have tried phoning him a couple of times and will continue to do so but if anyone knows him better than I do I'd appreciate it if my wishes were passed on.

Anyhow DW has shown itself to be a great community, gifts are nice and I'd love to have some but as long as DW is strong and remains here for the benefit of us all I reckon that's the jackpot and we have all won it already!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow a very big thank you to all the supporters for there very generos packeges look like there are some very good prizes again this year.
bring it on I cant wait you gota be init to win it lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

being spoilt this year good work peeps


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Entry now open HERE 

Good luck


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

At a rough count, I make it 33 giveaways. Assuming there are 745 entries (last years number) my rough maths makes it that you have a 4.5% chance of winning a prize. That ain't too bad imo. Almost 1 in 20.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing list of prizes from some very generous suppliers! Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Good Luck and Merry Christmas everyone! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Count me in too, it would be great to win a quality prize - thanks again to the sponsors


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont actually understand what i have to do. Ive already posted at least 40 posts am i in the comp or do i have to do another 40 from now?


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Undoubtably a great effort from all sponsors to bring this together!

Looking forward to seeing the lucky chaps who'm win these treats


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Cracking prizes. My fingers are crossed for sure.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Please someone tell me i have no idea plaese


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great :0


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Toma said:


> Please someone tell me i have no idea plaese


you've posted in the entry thread in the competition section so you're in.


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic prizes = very generous sponsors. Many thanks guys.

Good luck all and don't worry, I never win a bean....ever.


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow,wow,wow !!! I wanna win


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A little update on a prize


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Blimey! There's some awesome prizes this year.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> A little update on a prize


Fantastic prize. Well done AF.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

So so awesome!


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow thumbs up to AF, this prize along with doing their waxathon too =]


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

some truly awesome prizes and some giving generous companies out there


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just added 

AM Wheels - Acid Free Wheel Cleaner - 500ml
AM Iron - Iron Fallout Remover - 500ml
AM Bubbles - Luxury Car Shampoo - 500ml
AM Foam - Wax Safe Snow Foam - 1 Litre
AM APC - Powerful All Purpose Cleaner - 1Litre
AM Glaze - All In One Paint Glaze - 500ml
AM Seal - Synthetic Paint Sealant - 500ml
AM Glass - Crystal Clear Glass Cleaner - 500ml
AM Clay - Fine Abrasive Soft Claybar - 200g

Thanks to Alan at AM details


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Where do I see the winners?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

When the winners are announced a thread will appear


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> When the winners are announced a thread will appear


Just like magic


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

WOW! Some amazingly generous companies! PB's is really getting me excited, in it to win it :thumb:


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow. What an amazing set of prizes. Thanks DW for sorting this competition out for us and thanks to the sponsors for kindly donating the prizes. Good luck to everyone that enters.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> When the winners are announced a thread will appear


I'm still in with a chance :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A special 200ml pour pot of Bouncer's Fortify and a special Bouncer's 'vintage distressed' style fully embroidered baseball cap 










Just added to the prize fund thanks to Bouncer and Propa-protection.com


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Epic prize list


----------



## Fonz (Jul 2, 2012)

A truly amazing round up of prizes! Well done to all involved. 

The very best of seasonal greetings to you all. :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing prizes, thanks to the sponsors


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I've just entered, fantastic prizes thanks all!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Roll up and shines prize


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oo ooo oooo its the 12th.
Save me checking every 5 minutes whens the first draw taking place?


----------

